# Canal Report 3/12



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Fished for about 45 minutes in the canal this afternoon. I missed a small spec and my daughter caught a small one (on her first cast). Good news is the water temps - back of the canal was 70! at the mouth it was 64 (temps taken at 3:30). Water condition was bad muddy after the recent rains... definitely enjoyed casting the new Flylipps flies - the action on the bull minnow pattern is insane - can't wait to put them to a real test soon...


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's an update... hit the dock light a few minutes ago, waters way up and green. One fish one cast a nursery spec - finally the fish have arrived!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

My prayers are finally answered. 

i cant wait to get out tomorrow, you caught him on a fly or regular tackle?


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

what canal... i live on the one in Indian Bayou...


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm over in Poly Isle. I picked up another small spec a few minutes ago from the doc this morning, all on the same fly - gold spoon fly from FlyLipps.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Sweet brotha!!

Edit: ....and where is a report from our trip of nothingness biaaaatch! :letsdrink

L8, Harry


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

There is no report, Harry, you weren't using the "magic flies"!!


----------

